# Strange kitten behavior



## baby_fire (Jul 31, 2013)

So, my kitten Jasper is very interested in the litter box/ toilet. He always meows when he uses the litterbox. He watches my other cat use the litter box. He ALWAYS has to watch the litterbox being cleaned, and sometimes uses it when it's being cleaned. He's also interested when I'm using the bathroom. He has to be in the same room, and often tries to look in to toilet to see what's going on. He also needs to watch the toilet flush. I'm a little worried he may end up falling into the toilet at this rate.

Does anyone else have a cat with a silly behavior?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Baby fire,
Jasper is a 100 percent normal kitten!!
It would be good to keep the lid down on the toilet, kittens have fallen in and drowned...
But all the behaviour your describing is perfectly normal for a healthy, happy, inquisitive kitten!
Jasper sounds adorable! 
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yep totally normal. My foster baby jumped right up on the toilet as soon as I was done and came close to losing her footing and falling in! What a mess that would have been. I immediately close the lid now! Most of my foster kittens have given a little cry when using the litter box, as if it's hurting them to even think about doing that. Means nothing. Just be thankful he is using it.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Sounds exactly like Kiki. She has to follow you to the bathroom and the she has her paws on the side to see in if she can. We keep all the lids down anyway but now is a must. When cleaning the box she has to sit and watch and gets in just before you finish to use. When the complete clean is over and all new litter she gets in and roll around for a good 10 mins.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WofFb_eOxxA and we all remember this


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL!! I had never seen that before - hilarious!

Margaux always had to be in the bathroom with me, but if I started scooping out a litterbox, and she had something in there, she was gone. She'd stay if there was a Celia pee clump or poo, but not when it was one of her own.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Omg, so much water going down! Lol. I loved watching that, but soooo glad my two never got to do any of that. My lid stays down all the time!


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Lol that is funny!! I hadn't seen that video before either!

Panther is super interested when we go to the bathroom. We have a sliding door to our ensuite and he swipes the door open to come in. He then proceeds to jump on our lap - and he NEVER voluntarily sits on us unless we are sitting on the loo :S

They are also the same with their litter. Try to get in there and scratch around while I'm cleaning it, and then usually do a big stinky poop as soon as it's done. Siiigh!


----------

